# New Travel Trailer



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

We are going to a r v show for a new t.t. and was wondering what we should try and get them to throw in. first choice of course will be a outback.

opinion for hitches and such

thanks jerry


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jerry - Go man Go

We bought ours at an RV show and saved a ton.

Get as much thrown in as you can:

Brake Controller
Hitch set-up
Power Jack
Dual Batteries
Winterizing kits
Extra water & sewer hoses
Extra 30amp shore cord
Maxx Air Vents
Quikie Flush

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor has a pretty good list...

Just don't expect them to throw all that in!

Happy Shopping,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah Doug, 
Nice job Thor
Basically you conna have to wheel and dealer with them.
To see what you can get them to throw in.
Good luck









Don


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

do your research online before you go to the show and find a few models you like the best. Then search the web for some estimates, call some dealers and ask their prices. Then you are ready for a show where you can control the conversation and negotiations. Make sure there is more than one dealer who is selling the model you want. At the PA show last fall only one dealer at the show could sell a particular model, but if you looked at different dealers they sold the units, just not at the show and they gave better pricing than the dealer at the show. Just my .02


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

The more you "pay", the more they will throw in! There are very high margins in the parts dept.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Humpty said:


> The more you "pay", the more they will throw in! There are very high margins in the parts dept.
> [snapback]71572[/snapback]​


i will be happy if i can grt them to throw in a prodigy controller and the complete hitch set up. After reading on here i understsnd prodigy is #1 what about hitch set up.

What do you all think the avg weight added to a trailer for weekend or long week of camping


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

macfish said:


> i will be happy if i can grt them to throw in a prodigy controller and the complete hitch set up. After reading on here i understsnd prodigy is #1 what about hitch set up.
> 
> What do you all think the avg weight added to a trailer for weekend or long week of camping
> [snapback]71904[/snapback]​


Tell them you'll buy all the stuff if they'll throw in the Outback!









Macfish, read all the threads about the Hensley Arrow - especially Kevin's harrowing experience. We did - before we bought our TT - and decided NOT to spend the $$ or the "Throw it in" chits on a hitch that we were just gonna turn around and replace. We knew we were getting the Hensley before we got the TT and, in fact, had the hitch for a week before the TT arrived.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

macfish said:


> What do you all think the avg weight added to a trailer for weekend or long week of camping
> [snapback]71904[/snapback]​


Everyone's different with what they pack but the number thrown around to be on the safe site is 1,500lbs for gear, food and more if your like me and want beer. Obviously you not packing 1,500lbs in cloths and food but extras like dishes, Tv's, cleaning supplies, portable grills, extras in the pantry, firewood, wheel chocks hammers, tool kits etc.

Bill.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

The extra weight is a tough issue. I'm scared to weigh mine. I go through it from time to time and take 1 thing out and add 3.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

What is your TV and what size trailer are you looking at???

If you have a 3/4 ton truck already, and a smaller trailer, a friction sway control may be fine for you.

Otherwise, I would go with at least the Reese Dual cam setup with WD hitch.

A lot depends on what you have, and what you want.

Steve


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> What is your TV and what size trailer are you looking at???
> 
> If you have a 3/4 ton truck already, and a smaller trailer, a friction sway control may be fine for you.
> 
> ...


Wolfwood what a great idea i will work on that.

Huntr I have a 1500 chevy 5.3 v8 tow package z 71 package looking at 26rs i think that is the number not sure as iam at work.

Iam confused on 1 thing wd compared to sway bars can some one explain the 2

Thanks Mac


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

macfish said:


> Iam confused on 1 thing wd compared to sway bars can some one explain the 2


Be happy to, Mac!

Sway bars are designed to resist/stop any side to side swaying condition that might occur during travel, such as when you are passed by a big rig doing 90MPH. Purely a safety item.

W/D (Weight Distribution) is designed to transfer some of the weight the tounge of the trailer puts onto the rear axle of your tow vehicle to the front axle. This also has a safety component, as it keeps enough weight on the steering wheels to maintain control. Also, by reducing the load on the rear axle, W/D allows you to carry a heavier tounge weight before you overload that axle.

I could go into a lot more detail if you would like, but that is the gist of it.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I could go into a lot more detail if you would like, but that is the gist of it.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]72085[/snapback]​


Please, Please, don't make him go into more details!!!

Soon he will factor in the direction of the conveyor belt, and how sway would be affected by a vaccuum situation!!!

Just kidding of course!!









Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Please don t Doug.........it would be annoying

I just had to say it









John


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Before I went in to but my RV, I researched the various hithes on th einternet and decided on which I wanted. When I went into the dealer I worked the deal on the RV, then asked her to match the internet price on the hitch, which she did. So if you can't get everything you want thrown into the deal, at least you can git a discount - if you know what a reasonable price is first.

Good luck.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Please don t Doug.........it would be annoying
> 
> I just had to say it
> 
> ...


Doug, I think John and the others got it right. No need for me to chime in just to repeat the same stuff again......


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

John and Steve,

Never in my life have I been subjected to such vicious and slanderous attacks on my character!.... why, I have half a mind to call my lawyer and the FBI and The Department of Homeland Security and FEMA and....and...and.... (Ready for this, this is the really bad one!)... and *GHOSTY!!!*









Wait a minute, you guys eached signed your names...

Never mind.









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Wolfie on the other hand, may be in deep doo doo!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

LMAO @ Doug


----------

